# Romagnoli vs Rugani



## Torros (24 Aprile 2016)

Questa estate si parlava di due fenomeni. Personalmente ho sempre pensato che al massimo potessero arrivare al livello di Bonucci(che cmq adesso reputo un ottimo centrale). Sono entrambi due buoni prospetti, ma non vedo in loro potenzialità come quelle di Gimenez, Varane e Marquinhos. Rugani è avvantaggiato dal giocare in una squadra più forte e organizzata, chi reputate meglio adesso e in prospettiva?


----------



## mefisto94 (24 Aprile 2016)

Per me tatticamente possono diventare veramente dei top perchè sanno giocare a calcio, ma hanno limiti fisici. L'agilità e la reattività sono fondamentali, perchè gli attaccanti sono sempre più veloci. Romagnoli contro un piccoletto va sempre in difficoltà, Rugani non lo so ma non mi pare velocissimo.


----------



## Superdinho80 (24 Aprile 2016)

Romagnoli tutta la vita, basta guardare le partite dell'under 21 per farsi un idea, a me ovviamente piace anche rugani..in prospettiva non li vedo come un bonucci ma hanno entrambi margini di miglioramento molto più alti


----------



## LukeLike (24 Aprile 2016)

Aaaah, il fascino dello straniero..


----------



## corvorossonero (25 Aprile 2016)

Rugani. Ma solo perché Romagnoli gioca da noi, andrebbe valutato in una squadra già forte e collaudata.


----------



## Juve nel cuore (25 Aprile 2016)

Rugani più bravo in marcatura e nell' 1 vs 1...Romagnoli più tecnico. In under 21 infatti formavano una grande coppia!!


----------



## Juve nel cuore (25 Aprile 2016)

Torros ha scritto:


> Questa estate si parlava di due fenomeni. Personalmente ho sempre pensato che al massimo potessero arrivare al livello di Bonucci(che cmq adesso reputo un ottimo centrale). Sono entrambi due buoni prospetti, ma non vedo in loro potenzialità come quelle di Gimenez, Varane e Marquinhos. Rugani è avvantaggiato dal giocare in una squadra più forte e organizzata, chi reputate meglio adesso e in prospettiva?



Varane sopravvalutatissimo, Marquinhos ormai sta giocando solo terzino dx quindi sarebbe da vedere maggiormente centrale, Gimenez ok.


----------



## Milan7champions (25 Aprile 2016)

Non saprei scegliere, si equivalgono con meriti e demeriti.Sono molto giovani e hanno tanto potenziale.


----------



## Jino (25 Aprile 2016)

Sono entrambi forti, con qualità diverse tra loro, li vedo molto molto complementari e sinceramente in Europa sono sicuramente tra i migliori giovani. Poi da qui a diventare dei giocatori top molto dipende anche dal rendimento della società in cui militano, perchè è naturale la loro crescita debba passare per questo.


----------



## Torros (25 Aprile 2016)

Juve nel cuore ha scritto:


> Varane sopravvalutatissimo, Marquinhos ormai sta giocando solo terzino dx quindi sarebbe da vedere maggiormente centrale, Gimenez ok.


Varane gioca nel Real, dove come ha testimoniato Cannavaro è molto difficile fare il centrale, perché spesso non hai filtro a centrocampo e sopratutto devi essere veloce. Imho Rugani e Romagnoli nel Real verrebbero bruciati.
Marquinhos dove lo piazzi rende, contro il City ha fatto un gran partita da centrale.


----------



## dhorasoosarebbetitolare (25 Aprile 2016)

Ci sarebbe anche Laporte.

Difficile giudicarli entrambi, basta non facciano la fine della coppia Bonucci - Ranocchia.
Bonucci è bravo ma non ha niente a che vedere con i giocatori del passato.

Per il fatto che sono lenti, non mi pare che Hummels sia sto fulmine di guerra eppure tanto male non mi pare venga reputato.
Anche perché occorre marcare Neymar e mi sta bene, ma con giocatori come Suarez, Lewa, Higuain ci vogliono i muscoli e un grosso senso dell'anticipo.


----------



## Victorss (25 Aprile 2016)

Torros ha scritto:


> Questa estate si parlava di due fenomeni. Personalmente ho sempre pensato che al massimo potessero arrivare al livello di Bonucci(che cmq adesso reputo un ottimo centrale). Sono entrambi due buoni prospetti, ma non vedo in loro potenzialità come quelle di Gimenez, Varane e Marquinhos. Rugani è avvantaggiato dal giocare in una squadra più forte e organizzata, chi reputate meglio adesso e in prospettiva?



Partendo dal presupposto che entrambi hanno da giocare tanto per farsi le ossa, soprattutto in grandi palcoscenici, secondo me si equivalgono come valore assoluto e come prospettiva futura.
Sono due difensori molto diversi per caratteristiche, che si completerebbero a meraviglia se giocassero assieme.
Rugani è più pulito, molto concentrato e forte nell 1v1 mentre Romagnoli è più forte di testa, più tecnico e ha un grande senso dell'anticipo. La Semifinale di Coppa italia con l'Inter per Rugani (partitaccia per Daniele) e la partita con la Juve in campionato per Alessio (Mandzukic l'ha intortato su tutte le palle lunghe/alte) ci hanno detto che questi ragazzi per crescere devono giocare tante partite importanti contro avversari importanti. Non ci piove che sono il futuro della nazionale bisogna tutelarli come un patrimonio inestimabile. Per questo spero di non vedere anche l'anno prossimo Daniele stare in panchina quasi tutta la stagione per far spazio a quel macellaio di Chiellini.
Un appunto su Varane: ne ho sempre sentito parlare benissimo ma io tutte le volte che l'ho visto giocare mi è sembrato al livello di uno Zapata qualsiasi..molto veloce ma poco altro.


----------



## kolao95 (25 Aprile 2016)

dhorasoosarebbetitolare ha scritto:


> Ci sarebbe anche Laporte.
> 
> Difficile giudicarli entrambi, basta non facciano la fine della coppia Bonucci - Ranocchia.
> Bonucci è bravo ma non ha niente a che vedere con i giocatori del passato.
> ...



Beh, aspetta. Hummels, per quanto io non lo apprezzi, però ha una grande esplosività, in campo aperto è un giocatore quasi insuperabile.


----------



## kolao95 (25 Aprile 2016)

Come è stato già detto: sono entrambi abbastanza lenti e hanno poca esplosività nelle gambe, difatti nell'1vs1 hanno qualche pecca. Romagnoli è più bravo a impostare e nell'anticipo, mentre Rugani lo vedo più bravo nella marcatura pura e nel duello fisico. In definitiva direi che sono piuttosto complementari.


----------



## Superdinho80 (25 Aprile 2016)

Juve nel cuore ha scritto:


> Rugani più bravo in marcatura e nell' 1 vs 1...Romagnoli più tecnico. In under 21 infatti formavano una grande coppia!!



rugani ha bisogno ancora di essere guidato, romagnoli e più bravo a guidare la difesa, dimostra più doti da leader per il momento..


----------



## Torros (25 Aprile 2016)

Victorss ha scritto:


> Partendo dal presupposto che entrambi hanno da giocare tanto per farsi le ossa, soprattutto in grandi palcoscenici, secondo me si equivalgono come valore assoluto e come prospettiva futura.
> Sono due difensori molto diversi per caratteristiche, che si completerebbero a meraviglia se giocassero assieme.
> Rugani è più pulito, molto concentrato e forte nell 1v1 mentre Romagnoli è più forte di testa, più tecnico e ha un grande senso dell'anticipo. La Semifinale di Coppa italia con l'Inter per Rugani (partitaccia per Daniele) e la partita con la Juve in campionato per Alessio (Mandzukic l'ha intortato su tutte le palle lunghe/alte) ci hanno detto che questi ragazzi per crescere devono giocare tante partite importanti contro avversari importanti. Non ci piove che sono il futuro della nazionale bisogna tutelarli come un patrimonio inestimabile. Per questo spero di non vedere anche l'anno prossimo Daniele stare in panchina quasi tutta la stagione per far spazio a quel macellaio di Chiellini.
> Un appunto su Varane: ne ho sempre sentito parlare benissimo ma io tutte le volte che l'ho visto giocare mi è sembrato al livello di uno Zapata qualsiasi..molto veloce ma poco altro.



non esageriamo, Varane a Zapata gli mangia in testa. Ogni tanto si lascia sfuggire l'uomo, ma è cmq più talentuoso dei due italiani.


----------



## mèuris (29 Aprile 2016)

Secondo me possono diventare più forti di Bonucci, sul piano strettamente difensivo. Si completano molto bene. Fanno i loro errori, ma è normale. Rispetto ai 3 loro coetanei da te citati hanno meno partite da titolari in squadre importanti, ma non vedo differenze abissali, in prospettiva. Tra l'altro, per Varane, capisco le difficoltà del giocare nel sistema del Real, ma in questi due anni ha fatto comunque troppi errori, a mio parere.


----------



## mandraghe (23 Ottobre 2016)

Ad oggi non c'è proprio storia. Se Rugani continua a marcire in panca si rovina. 

Romagnoli, sta crescendo di partita in partita, commettendo sempre meno errori ed accumulando esperienza. 

Quest'anno sta migliorando gara dopo gara; probabilmente non diventerà forte come Nesta, però se prima il paragone con Sandro era blasfemo oggi lo è un po' meno.


----------



## BossKilla7 (23 Ottobre 2016)

Ad oggi fa ridere questo accostamento


----------



## Jino (23 Ottobre 2016)

mandraghe ha scritto:


> Ad oggi non c'è proprio storia. Se Rugani continua a marcire in panca si rovina.
> 
> Romagnoli, sta crescendo di partita in partita, commettendo sempre meno errori ed accumulando esperienza.
> 
> Quest'anno sta migliorando gara dopo gara; probabilmente non diventerà forte come Nesta, però se prima il paragone con Sandro era blasfemo oggi lo è un po' meno.



Non lo so se Romagnoli diventerà mai un Nesta, non lo so. Ma qui dentro credo pochi l'abbiano vissuto o se lo ricordino il ventenne Nesta alla Lazio, un giovane forte per carità, ma mica non commetteva errori o era il fenomeno che tutti abbiamo ammirato con la maglia rossonera. 

E' stato giovane anche il fenomeno Nesta.


----------



## Interista Diventi Pazzo (23 Ottobre 2016)

Non e' possibile fare un paragone tra di loro. Uno gioca da due anni titolare in Serie A mentre il secondo invece e' un panchinaro da due anni.


----------



## 666psycho (23 Ottobre 2016)

rugani ha sbagliato ad andare alla giuve.. Si farà un altro anno in panchina e forse anche l'anno prossimo.. Ormai il posto da titolare sarà di Benatia e uno tra Barzagli,Bonucci,Chiellini..


----------



## Djici (23 Ottobre 2016)

666psycho ha scritto:


> rugani ha sbagliato ad andare alla giuve.. Si farà un altro anno in panchina e forse anche l'anno prossimo.. Ormai il posto da titolare sarà di Benatia e uno tra Barzagli,Bonucci,Chiellini..



Ha sbagliato ad andare alla Juve hai ragione.
E proverei a convincerlo a venire da noi proprio con questo discorso e con l'esempio di Romagnoli.
Per me quella coppia ci porterebbe ad avere grandissimi risultati in futuro.
E bisogna prenderlo prima che prenda il posto di qualcuno alla Juve.


----------



## mandraghe (23 Ottobre 2016)

Jino ha scritto:


> Non lo so se Romagnoli diventerà mai un Nesta, non lo so. Ma qui dentro credo pochi l'abbiano vissuto o se lo ricordino il ventenne Nesta alla Lazio, un giovane forte per carità, ma mica non commetteva errori o era il fenomeno che tutti abbiamo ammirato con la maglia rossonera.
> 
> E' stato giovane anche il fenomeno Nesta.



Anche Nesta quando iniziò fece delle prestazioni brutte, anche se si capì fin da subito che c'era un immenso talento da far crescere. 

Cito 2 casi: un Lazio Inter nel campionato '97-'98 in cui Nesta annullò il Fenomeno, umiliando il miglior Ronaldo mai visto; e viceversa nella finale di coppa UEFA dello stesso anno venne distrutto da Ronaldo, facendo davvero una figura impietosa. E Nesta aveva anche un anno in più del Romagnoli attuale.

Questo per dire che anche Nesta nel suo percorso di crescita ebbe anche delle partite no, perciò anche noi dovremo avere ancora pazienza nel perdonare qualche partita negativa di Alessio.


Alla fine i 25 milioni spesi grazie a Sinisa si stanno rivelando un affarone, alla faccia dei giallorossi!


----------



## kolao95 (24 Ottobre 2016)

mandraghe ha scritto:


> Anche Nesta quando iniziò fece delle prestazioni brutte, anche se si capì fin da subito che c'era un immenso talento da far crescere.
> 
> Cito 2 casi: un Lazio Inter nel campionato '97-'98 in cui Nesta annullò il Fenomeno, umiliando il miglior Ronaldo mai visto; e viceversa nella finale di coppa UEFA dello stesso anno venne distrutto da Ronaldo, facendo davvero una figura impietosa. E Nesta aveva anche un anno in più del Romagnoli attuale.
> 
> ...



Ma pure il 5-1 nel derby, in cui si fece anticipare in ben tre gol da Montella. Un po' come se Romagnoli si facesse uccellare da Icardi per tre volte nel prossimo derby.. Le serate no capitano anche ai migliori.


----------



## Milanforever26 (24 Ottobre 2016)

mandraghe ha scritto:


> Ad oggi non c'è proprio storia. Se Rugani continua a marcire in panca si rovina.
> 
> Romagnoli, sta crescendo di partita in partita, commettendo sempre meno errori ed accumulando esperienza.
> 
> Quest'anno sta migliorando gara dopo gara; probabilmente non diventerà forte come Nesta, però se prima il paragone con Sandro era blasfemo oggi lo è un po' meno.



Rimane blasfemo, Nesta è stato uno dei 5 centrali più forti della storia del calcio


----------



## OrgoglioMilanista (24 Ottobre 2016)

Ma stiamo scherzando? Gente che vuole Rugani? No grazie! Io voglio Manolas! Altro che Rugani!


----------



## Doctore (24 Ottobre 2016)

666psycho ha scritto:


> rugani ha sbagliato ad andare alla giuve.. Si farà un altro anno in panchina e forse anche l'anno prossimo.. Ormai il posto da titolare sarà di Benatia e uno tra Barzagli,Bonucci,Chiellini..



rugani non ha sbagliato...perche restare in orbita juve anche da panchinaro a quell età significa essere appetito da piu club italiani e europei.
Bisogna vedere per quanto tempo vuole giocarsi la carta blasone juve.


----------



## Roten1896 (24 Ottobre 2016)

.


----------



## sballotello (24 Ottobre 2016)

rugani ha vinto piu campionati che numero di presenze da 90 minuti con la juve


----------



## Jaqen (24 Ottobre 2016)

Io vorrei anche Rugani


----------



## prebozzio (24 Ottobre 2016)

Jaqen ha scritto:


> Io vorrei anche Rugani


Anch'io 
E Manolas o Marquinhos


----------



## Jaqen (24 Ottobre 2016)

prebozzio ha scritto:


> Anch'io
> E Manolas o Marquinhos


2 fra questi 3 mi vanno bene


----------



## OrgoglioMilanista (24 Dicembre 2016)

Ad oggi non c'è paragone. Rugani bel giocatore, ma Romagnoli è 1 spanna sopra, soprattutto in fatto di personalità. Alessio si vede subito che oltre ad essere forte ha le palle quadrate, Rugani sembra un cerbiatto. Per stare nelle big bisogna aver carattere, altrimenti si finisce come i Ranocchia.


----------



## The P (24 Dicembre 2016)

Romagnoli sta crescendo in un modo impressionante. Ha ormai staccato Rugani che sembrava avesse qualcosa in più. 

Al momento vedo più forte di Rugani anche Caldara.


----------



## mandraghe (24 Dicembre 2016)

The P ha scritto:


> Romagnoli *sta crescendo in un modo impressionante*. Ha ormai staccato Rugani che sembrava avesse qualcosa in più.
> 
> Al momento vedo più forte di Rugani anche Caldara.





Concordo, se guardo al Romagnoli di Settembre ed al Romagnoli attuale vedo quasi due giocatori diversi. 

Ha guadagnato in personalità ed in sicurezza. La partita che lo ha fatto svoltare definitivamente è stata quella giocata contro la Spagna, lì forse anche Alessio ha capito quanto era forte. Da lì in poi è stato un crescendo inarrestabile.

Rugani è forte però ad oggi lo vedo inferiore, inoltre sarebbe interessante vedere Alessio nella Juve e Rugani nel Milan. Perchè indubbiamente giocare nella Juve è molto più semplice.

Ieri nei momenti difficili Rugani ha sbandato più volte, mentre Romagnoli non è mai andato in affanno: se invece di Bacca ci fosse stato un centravanti più sveglio oggi parleremo di un Rugani che ha fatto la figura del peracottaro.


----------



## MarcoMilanista (24 Dicembre 2016)

Ho visto un ottimo Rugani contro la Roma e anche ieri non ha fatto per niente male. Secondo me non c'è nessuna differenza tra i due. Entrambi si mangiano Lindelof e tutte le altre mezze pippe (tranne Tah) a colazione.


----------



## koti (24 Dicembre 2016)

MarcoMilanista ha scritto:


> Ho visto un ottimo Rugani contro la Roma e anche ieri non ha fatto per niente male. Secondo me non c'è nessuna differenza tra i due. Entrambi si mangiano Lindelof e tutte le altre mezze pippe (tranne Tah) a colazione.


Quoto, con la Roma Rugani è stato impressionante. Per me è fortissimo.


----------



## The P (24 Dicembre 2016)

MarcoMilanista ha scritto:


> Ho visto un ottimo Rugani contro la Roma e anche ieri non ha fatto per niente male. Secondo me non c'è nessuna differenza tra i due. Entrambi si mangiano Lindelof e tutte le altre mezze pippe (tranne Tah) a colazione.



Bah... Lindeloft è davvero un bel difensore, non capisco perché questa considerazione negativa nei suoi confronti. Il suo vero problema è che va al Man U, lì rischia davvero di bruciarsi.


----------



## MarcoMilanista (24 Dicembre 2016)

The P ha scritto:


> Bah... Lindeloft è davvero un bel difensore, non capisco perché questa considerazione negativa nei suoi confronti. Il suo vero problema è che va al Man U, lì rischia davvero di bruciarsi.



Quando l'asticella si è alzata, ha dimostrato di non essere chissà quale fenomeno. Non è assolutamente pronto per una grande...poi magari tra un anno diventerà fortissimo, però ad ora i due italiani gli sono superiori e non di poco.


----------



## Igniorante (24 Dicembre 2016)

Rugani è molto forte ma assolutamente non ha niente in più di Romagnoli, che ad oggi gli è anzi superiore secondo me...ovviamente i media (e gli juventini, ma spesso le due cose coincidono) incensano più il primo del secondo, manco fosse Nesta, ma è innegabile che Alessio quest'anno sia cresciuto mostruosamente


----------



## wfiesso (24 Dicembre 2016)

Igniorante ha scritto:


> Rugani è molto forte ma assolutamente non ha niente in più di Romagnoli, che ad oggi gli è anzi superiore secondo me...ovviamente i media (e gli juventini, ma spesso le due cose coincidono) incensano più il primo del secondo, manco fosse Nesta,* ma è innegabile che Alessio quest'anno sia cresciuto mostruosamente*



è partito in sordina quest'anno, ma pian piano sta diventando sempre più decisivo la dietro, la condizione di Paletta lo sta facendo crescere in modo esponenziale


----------



## Interista Diventi Pazzo (24 Dicembre 2016)

Sono due grandissimi prospetti del calcio italiano. Quanto mi piacerebbe averli entrambi da noi


----------



## juventino (24 Dicembre 2016)

Sono due giocatori complementari, Rugani è più bravo nei fondamentali da stopper puro mentre Romagnoli dimostra di saper già guidare la difesa ed ha un piede migliore.


----------



## mandraghe (24 Dicembre 2016)

juventino ha scritto:


> Sono due giocatori complementari, Rugani è più bravo nei fondamentali da stopper puro mentre Romagnoli dimostra di saper già guidare la difesa ed ha un piede migliore.



Il Rugani di ieri tutto sembrava fuorché uno stopper: si è perso Bacca in almeno 3 occasioni: e la Juve si è salvata solo per la serataccia del colombiano e per la parata di Buffon sul colpo di testa del milanista. 

Inoltre sul gol di Bonaventura è responsabile perchè si stacca dal giocatore milanista facendosi prendere il tempo. 

Non condivido chi dice che ieri Rugani ha giocato alla pari di Romagnoli, non scherziamo, il Rugani di ieri ci ha capito ben poco.

Rugani semmai mi pare più bravo di Romagnoli negli spazi quando gli avversari partono in velocità, lì il nostro Alessio mi pare ancora un po' impacciato anche se anche su questo difetto sta migliorando. 

Inoltre ricordiamoci che il difensore della Juve, oltre a giocare in una squadra molto più forte e organizzata, ha anche un anno in più di Romagnoli che può sembrare poco ma per dei giocatori giovani qualcosa conta. Basta confrontare Abate, De Sciglio e Paletta con Bonucci, Barzagli, Alex Sandro e Dani Alves per capire quante categorie di differenza ci siano tra le due difese (per tacere del centrocampo).

Poi mi pare ovvio che entrambi, fra qualche anno, se non prima, saranno due top difensori europei e bene faranno Milan e Juve a tenerseli stretti.


----------



## kolao95 (24 Dicembre 2016)

Ieri sicuramente meglio Alessio di Rugani, ma quest'ultimo con la Roma ha tirato fuori una prestazione strepitosa, e arginare lo Dzeko di quest'anno è veramente difficilissimo. Tra loro due e Caldara (che deve ancora dimostrare tutto ad alti livelli, però) non so chi sia più forte, mi limito a dire che in quel ruolo l'Italia ha un futuro più che roseo.


----------



## Roten1896 (24 Dicembre 2016)

Romagnoli è già 2 spanne sopra


----------



## corvorossonero (24 Dicembre 2016)

juventino ha scritto:


> Sono due giocatori complementari, Rugani è più bravo nei fondamentali da stopper puro mentre Romagnoli dimostra di saper già guidare la difesa ed ha un piede migliore.



non scherziamo...c'è un abisso tra i due al momento. 
Ieri Romagnoli insieme a Paletta avevano contro Higuain, Mandzukic e Dybala 
Rugani e Chiellini Bacca, Bonaventura e Suso.

E nonostante questo Rugani più volte si è fatto uccellare......


----------



## juventino (24 Dicembre 2016)

corvorossonero ha scritto:


> non scherziamo...c'è un abisso tra i due al momento.
> Ieri Romagnoli insieme a Paletta avevano contro Higuain, Mandzukic e Dybala
> Rugani e Chiellini Bacca, Bonaventura e Suso.
> 
> E nonostante questo Rugani più volte si è fatto uccellare......



Un abisso? Addirittura? Mi sembra esagerato onestamente.
La partita di ieri è arrivata dopo alcune prove davvero eccellenti di Rugani, dai. E non è stata neanche una partita così scandalosa dal momento che il giocatore che ci ha fatto soffrire di più è stato Suso, che ha potuto far quel che voleva perché dal suo lato Evra e Lemina non ci hanno capito nulla.


----------



## prebozzio (25 Dicembre 2016)

Io non voglio scegliere tra Romagnoli e Rugani, anzi, vorrei lo juventino con Romagnoli.


----------



## Victorss (27 Dicembre 2016)

Al momento vedo Romagnoli leggermente superiore a Rugani. 
Hanno caratteristiche diverse e completamentari, insieme formerebbero una coppia STRATOSFERICA e saranno il futuro della nazionale.
Alessio fa dell anticipo e dell eleganza nelle chiusure e nell impostare le sue armi migliori mentre vedo Rugani leggermente superiore nell 1v1 soprattutto nello stretto e mi sembra un pelo più veloce.
Per il momento come scritto sopra Alessio risulta superiore allo juventino perché ha giocato di più ed ha affinato le sue capacità crescendo di partita in partita. L intervento su Higuain ormai lanciato a rete durante la partita in Supercoppa è qualcosa di mostruoso, mi ha ricordato veramente Tempesta perfetta. 
Che dire continuate così ragazzi sarete l orgoglio della nazione.


----------

